# طلب من محترفي الكورل درو وآرت كام



## Eng aya ali (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أولا سعيدة للإنضمام لمنتداكم الزاخر بالمعرفة وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات
وهذا ما شجعني على طلب المساعده من أعضاءه الكرام
أنا مبتدئة في التعامل مع برنامجي CorelDraw و ArtCam
وأريد استخدامهم لعمل تصميمات لماكينة الروتر للحفر على الأخشاب ومطلوب مني أن أتقن العمل عليهم بأسرع وقت ممكن لأتسلم عمل والوقت يداهمني ولا أجد مصادر كافيه 
فطلبي منكم هو النصيحة وإن كان ممكنا أريد فيديو أو خطوات مصورة لتصميم بسيط بالكور درو والآرت كام فوجدت بعض الفيديوهات في المنتدى ولكنها لا تعمل أو حذفت

وأتمنى ألا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر​


----------



## salah_design (7 مارس 2011)

eng aya ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أولا سعيدة للإنضمام لمنتداكم الزاخر بالمعرفة وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات
> وهذا ما شجعني على طلب المساعده من أعضاءه الكرام
> أنا مبتدئة في التعامل مع برنامجي coreldraw و artcam
> ...


وعليكم السلام
اهلا بك اختي في هذا الملتقى
تستطيعي اختي ان تتابعي دروسي وردودي على الاخوة بالملتقى وان شاء الله تجدي ما تبحثين عنه
اما بخصوص الكورل درو فانا اعطي دروس من مستوى مبتدأ الى الاحتراف وبكافة الاصدارات
واي سؤال فانا بالخدمة
ولكن ارجو اعلامي ما هو مستواكي بهذه البرامج 
هل معنى مبتدأ ان لديك خبرة ولو بسيطه في هذه البرامج وتريدين تقوية ام تريدين ان تبدأي من الصفر؟
ارجو اختي ان تتحددي ما هي الخطوات المصورة التي تريدين ان نساعدك بها 
( شرح قوائم . تصميم ، اعادة الرسم ، ......) الخ
تقبلي مروري


----------



## Eng aya ali (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك على الرد السريع وبالنسبة لتعاملي مع البرامج فأول مرة أتعامل معاها وتعرفت على القوائم والأدوات ولكن لم أنفذ تصاميم عليها 
وكنت أريد خطوات مصورة لعمل تصميم بإستخدام هذه البرامج لكي تساعدني في الجانب العملي


----------



## salah_design (7 مارس 2011)

eng aya ali قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك على الرد السريع وبالنسبة لتعاملي مع البرامج فأول مرة أتعامل معاها وتعرفت على القوائم والأدوات ولكن لم أنفذ تصاميم عليها
> وكنت أريد خطوات مصورة لعمل تصميم بإستخدام هذه البرامج لكي تساعدني في الجانب العملي


الشكر لله اختي
ان شاء الله من الغد سوف اشرح عمل تصاميم في الكورل درو
وان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائده 
انا سوف اشرح برنامج كورل درو الاصدار 11
اما اذا كان الاصدار الذي لديك احدث او اقدم فارجو اخباري حتى اشرح لكي حسب الاصدار الذي لديكي
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## Eng aya ali (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا أستاذ صلاح وتقبل منكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم إن شاء الله
بالنسبة للإصدار لدي إصدار آخر ولكن نزلت الإصدار 11 حتى لا أثقل على حضرتك فيكفي ما تبذله معنا من جهد
وأدعو الله أن يبارك لك في أوقاتك ويرزقك البركة في كل شيء


----------



## عصام حمامي (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أختي الكريمة أنا حديث العهد بالبرنامجين و لكن لدي لك نصيحة 
موقع اليو تيوب فيه الكثير من ملفات الفيديو التي تشرح للمبتدئين مثلي كيفية البدء بأعمال بسيطة على الآرت كام
و بجميع الأحوال سأحاول المساعدة إن إستطعت و أرجو أن يوفقك الله


----------



## Eng aya ali (8 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذ عصام وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2011)

اختي الكريمة
انا بجهز لكي دروس كورل وبكرة اول درس رح انزله بالملتقى ان شاء الله
الدروس ستكون من البداية
التعريف بالادوات
خصائص كل اداة
ورسم الاشكال الجاهزة
الشرح بالكتابة والصورة


----------



## salah_design (8 مارس 2011)

الاخت الكريمة
اضع بين يديكي مواقع جيده لتعليم الكورل درو
واي سؤال انا جاهز للاجابة
تعلمي من هذه المواقع البداية وسوف اتواصل معك لطريق الاحتراف باسرع وقت 
وان شاء الله خلال 21 يوم سوف تكوني محترفة كورل درو
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Computer_Lessons/CorelDraw/index.htm
http://hawicorel.netfirms.com/corel/


----------



## Eng aya ali (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذ صلاح وجاري قراءة وتطبيق الدروس


----------



## Ali Zaatar (9 مارس 2011)

salah_design قال:


> الاخت الكريمة
> اضع بين يديكي مواقع جيده لتعليم الكورل درو
> واي سؤال انا جاهز للاجابة
> تعلمي من هذه المواقع البداية وسوف اتواصل معك لطريق الاحتراف باسرع وقت
> ...



أفضل موقع في تعلم الكوريل درو وغيره من البرامج هو lynda.com
الموقع ليس مجاني


----------



## salah_design (9 مارس 2011)

ali zaatar قال:


> أفضل موقع في تعلم الكوريل درو وغيره من البرامج هو lynda.com
> الموقع ليس مجاني



اخي خدمة لاخواني في الملتقى رح اضع دروس بدل ما يدخلوا على المواقع الغير مجانية


----------



## Eng aya ali (12 مارس 2011)

بإنتظار الدروس أستاذ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (12 مارس 2011)

eng aya ali قال:


> بإنتظار الدروس أستاذ صلاح


الاخت الكريمة 
ارجو تبيان لي ما وصلتي له بالدروس 
حتى اعرف ما هي الدروس التي انتي بحاجه لها
وهل هناك اسئلة عن ما تعلمتيه من المواقع التي ارسلتها لكي
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## Eng aya ali (13 مارس 2011)

طلبي من حضرتك أستاذ صلاح هو شرح لخطوات عمل تصميم على الكوريل درو والآرت كام بحيث يكون جاهز في النهاية لحفر التصميم على الخشب 
يعني تصميم بسيط لرسم 2d على باب مثلا للتعرف على الخطوات في مجال الحفر على الخشب بالذات

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tito_dz (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## salah_design (13 مارس 2011)

eng aya ali قال:


> طلبي من حضرتك أستاذ صلاح هو شرح لخطوات عمل تصميم على الكوريل درو والآرت كام بحيث يكون جاهز في النهاية لحفر التصميم على الخشب
> يعني تصميم بسيط لرسم 2d على باب مثلا للتعرف على الخطوات في مجال الحفر على الخشب بالذات
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


ابشري اختي
الان سوف اقوم بعمل تصميم من الالف الى الياء
وان شاء الله يعجبك


----------



## tito_dz (13 مارس 2011)




----------



## salah_design (13 مارس 2011)

tito_dz قال:


>


 ما شاء الله تسلم ايدك
جهودك مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## salah_design (13 مارس 2011)

Eng aya ali قال:


> طلبي من حضرتك أستاذ صلاح هو شرح لخطوات عمل تصميم على الكوريل درو والآرت كام بحيث يكون جاهز في النهاية لحفر التصميم على الخشب
> يعني تصميم بسيط لرسم 2d على باب مثلا للتعرف على الخطوات في مجال الحفر على الخشب بالذات
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


اذا عجبك هذا التصميم سوف نمشي فيه خطوه خطوه 
واذا عندك اي ملاحظات اطرحيها وكلي اذان صاغية 
هذا تصميم بسيط وسريع ولم اتوخى فيه الاحتراف بل راعيت البساطه والوضوح 

بداية الفكرة على الكورل درو




هذه الخطوة حفر 2d engraving






هذه صورة فكرة 3d اعلم ان فيها بعض الاخطاء ولكني عملت التصميم بشكل سريع ولم اراعي فيه الدقه 
مجرد اتخذ رايك اذا هذا ما قصدتيه






تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## tito_dz (14 مارس 2011)

ان امكن الملف مع toolpath


----------



## hamoka (15 مارس 2011)

*بعض التصميمات*

مرفق بعض التصميمات الخاصة بى 
أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم


----------



## tito_dz (15 مارس 2011)

تصاميم جيدة مشكور ليها 
هل رسمتها عللي الارت كام


----------



## Eng aya ali (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا أستاذ صلاح هذا بالفعل ما كنت أقصده هو التطبيق على مثال كهذا
وأعتذر على الـتأخر في الرد لظروف طارئة 
وأنتظر الخطوات إن شاء الله 
وأكرر شكري وامتناني لحضرتك


----------



## عصام حمامي (31 مارس 2011)

hamoka قال:


> مرفق بعض التصميمات الخاصة بى
> أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم


 إنها بالفعل جميلة 
و تقبل مروري


----------



## Eng aya ali (31 مارس 2011)

hamoka قال:


> مرفق بعض التصميمات الخاصة بى
> أرجوا أن تنال إعجابكم



جميلة جدا ما شاء الله​


----------

